# good exotic mammal?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

looking for an exotic thats about cat size, can have free roam or be caged in a not too big enclosure, has to be indoor because i dont have a garden, can sit on my lap/at my feet in the evening?

if any such animal exists can you point me in its direction? thanks


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think a lot of big exotics need rather big crates, etc. 

Things that spring to mind are raccoon dogs, ferrets, skunks, fennecs. Again, they'll all need a big enclosure though for when you're not at home, etc.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Deja vu much?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

No matter how many threads you make asking the same question but phrased a little differently, it will still boil down to this: unfortunately your living situation is not ideal for an exotic furry. Perhaps come back to the idea when you have a bit more freedom in the choices you can make.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry to be blunt but no animal suits those specifications and that won't change no matter how many times you ask the same question.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

At the end of the day, a domesticated animal will have been bred to be better for humans. An exotic won't be. You've said you don't want to put a lot of effort it, you don't want a big cage, don't want it to be expensive or difficult to get, etc... to be fair, any one of those will eliminate all small furry animals that I can think of. If you don't want to adapt your life to suit your animal then the animal will have probably had to have been bred to suit you instead (in other words, it would have been domesticated), so unless you're willing to put the effort in, I would have thought that a domesticated animal would probably be better for you.
Just my opinion. Again. ;D


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

joemeatsix said:


> looking for an exotic thats about cat size, can have free roam or be caged in a not too big enclosure, has to be indoor because i dont have a garden, can sit on my lap/at my feet in the evening?
> 
> if any such animal exists can you point me in its direction? thanks


a tarantula??? they are maller than a cat and most would just sit on your lap  plus they are hairy like a cat


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

Pet rock, will sit on ur lap, cheap to keep, easy to get hold of, and doesn't need a cage


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

As a great man once said (Rodney Trotter)

Get a tin of tuna,put a lead on it,and when it steps out of line threaten it with a tin opener :devil:


----------



## calibre (Apr 13, 2012)

or a tamagotchi


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

What about one of these as long as you remember 3 simple rules you should be fine.


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

George_Millett said:


> What about one of these as long as you remember 3 simple rules you should be fine.


that was so funny i forgot to use sarcasm.


----------

